# OCD-ni Vs. Black Magic Golf R32 full external correction.



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey there, hope you are all keeping well... Just a quick write up this time as things have been so busy with the new unit, shop and new product range about to be launched, I managed to fit this in.. In total this was 72 hours on an external correction with the view to achieving the best possible finish. Hopefully I have achieved this as I was simply bolwn away about how well she turned out. Hope you enjoy the pics and as usual any C&C welcome..

This stunning golf was booked in for a full external correction after recieving damage from a waterblade whilst with its previous owner. It had otherwise been very well looked after with only the usual swirl maring and Random Deep Scratches dulling the finish on what has to be the best colour ever Porsche Bassalt Black... or as VW call it Black Magic.

here are a few in progress shots showing general marking under the Sun Gun and Halide lights as well as a few 50:50 shots.

Correction was achieved using Megs #105 &#205 primarily on a mixture of Chemical Guys hexlogic White and green Pads. then Refined using Wolf Chemicals finishing compound, that really refines paint like no other product I have ever used. LSP was my usual combo of Chemical Guys EZ Creme Glaze and 2 coats of Valentines Concours wax with a wipe down of Cemical Guys Hybrid V7 spray sealant. Wheels sealed using rim wax. Hope u enjoy.














































Now for refining.






















































































































Hope you like Ronnie


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Now that is a stunning finish. Superb! :buffer:

How does the Wolf's Polish compare with the like of Menz Final finish and Megs 205?


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

:argie: WOW :argie:


----------



## dave_cassidy1 (May 11, 2010)

Excellent work :thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

very nice


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning reflections Ronnie


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic job on a cracking car.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That is a stunning finish - I now can't wait to get mine corrected and looking like that!!

Wow!

I need to take a look at the Wolf polish - what did you like about it so much?


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## stubie (May 1, 2010)

Stunning that ! Mine ought to look like that !!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks fr the great comments guys. Much appreciated.



RussZS said:


> That is a stunning finish - I now can't wait to get mine corrected and looking like that!!
> 
> Wow!
> 
> I need to take a look at the Wolf polish - what did you like about it so much?


I just like how it worked and worked. takes a bit of getting used to and the first few times I waqs chopping back to Menz 106FA as it was hologramming then I found its sweet spot and everything moved up a gear works really well and finishes perfectly.:thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Lovely work my man!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Marc means alot cheers!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning reflection..


----------



## Davy (May 12, 2011)

Awesome mate absolutely awesome. Wish I could get my Golf to look like that :thumb:

What brands are you planning on selling in your new shop?

Davy


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks superb:argie: My GTI is black magic so this is a bit of inspiration for me.

Out of interest what sort of paint depths were you getting? Mine averages about 110.

Top work:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

SimonBash said:


> Looks superb:argie: My GTI is black magic so this is a bit of inspiration for me.
> 
> Out of interest what sort of paint depths were you getting? Mine averages about 110.
> 
> Top work:thumb:


Mine is quite low, about 120-130!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Davy said:


> Awesome mate absolutely awesome. Wish I could get my Golf to look like that :thumb:
> 
> What brands are you planning on selling in your new shop?
> 
> Davy





SimonBash said:


> Looks superb:argie: My GTI is black magic so this is a bit of inspiration for me.
> 
> Out of interest what sort of paint depths were you getting? Mine averages about 110.
> 
> Top work:thumb:


the car was averaging about 140-145 microns but has the usual VW low spots of 110 in run areas.

Will be stocking most things Davy still finalising a few brands but will have some products that only will be available through me.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Superb finish achieved there :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Mine is quite low, about 120-130!


Still better than mine!

This R32 is a stunner.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Superb work and cracking motor....:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

i couldnt believe the shine on this car when i seen it on saturday unbelievable, and it just keep getting better and better

good work Rollo


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Absolutely stunning Ronnie. It was a long slog but you got there, Hats of to you m8.
Gordon.


----------



## CIJ84 (May 18, 2011)

Very nice mate, thats how much depth and shine i want to mine!!


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Stunning shine!


----------



## autoaesthetica (May 13, 2011)

Outstanding work. Those reflections are insane.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cheers many thanks for the great comments.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Stonking job Ronnie :thumb:, some fantastic reflections in the finished picturs.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Seventy two hours! Dedication there Rollo.


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Great job mate!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

B&B Autostyle said:


> Seventy two hours! Dedication there Rollo.


yep the object was to get the best optical finish possible and also to test out Wolf chemicals products to the extreme. and I have to say they did a pretty awesome job. 
sure its all in a days work John lol!


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Looking pretty darn good! Nearly bought one of them a while back.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

You know u need one Paddy they are an amazing car the DSG ones annoy me a bit as I find them notchy but the manuals are great to drive.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

looks stunning, love the wheels on the car, plus the machining is a1.

Welldone.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> You know u need one Paddy they are an amazing car the DSG ones annoy me a bit as I find them notchy but the manuals are great to drive.


Just spent the guts of a grand on the ST in the last couple of months, test drive a few R32s but they just didn't do it for me. I'm a Ford man at heart I fear. But seeing that one makes me want one again, not in black though.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Paddy_R said:


> Just spent the guts of a grand on the ST in the last couple of months, test drive a few R32s but they just didn't do it for me. I'm a Ford man a heart I fear. But seeing that one males me want one again, not in black though.


same here ford through and through hence chopping in the Mondeo for a connect instead of the usual caddy but this one is the nicest I have done yet didnt have the recaros and was actually more comfortable to drive when leaving it back to the customer. was quite a relaxing drive and 34mpg all the way home.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lovely job mate. :thumb:


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Great job and dripping wet.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cheers guys fr the great comments she came up really well!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

just a quick update.. this car was at Irelands premier VW show at the weekend (GTINI annual show.) and came runner up for best MK5 golf on show. not bad for a totally standard car considering some of the amazing professionally finished cars that were in its class. Congratulations to the owner oh and if anyone is interested its now up for sale so PM me if you would like any information.


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Really nice work there matie!!! Awesome results :thumb:


----------

